# spandex........why???????



## scottyl (Oct 4, 2006)

why is spandex still being used in the mtb world??????
it offers NO protection whatsoever...
it looks funny (now,back in the early '90's it was kinda cool)
areodynamics dont matter anymore in racing unless you are a roadie
its not a substatute for shaving your legs just shave 'em jacko it doesnt mean you're gay
multiple layers of it dont work either who are you foolin'?
im not saying dont wear it, seriously who am i??????i just want some reasons why people still wear it....jerseys are cool,they atleast have pockets.....
baggies dont mean you have to look like, as they say "punkass freeriders"...
**** i wear jeans and a t-shirt and im comfortable........
think about it


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

For me last friday night when it was about 30 degrees and 9pm at night, those tights on me felt reeeeaallllly good & warm


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Coz people are vain and it looks damn nice if u have a fine a$$ and nice legs. Bonus: doesn't catch the chain, chainring, or saddle.


----------



## Cyclopod (Mar 14, 2006)

Cause that's what I've got, and I'm wearing it!

Besides, jeans don't work with my tree trunk thighs.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Winter tights keep me warm.

I went to baggy shorts last year cause i was sweating too much in jeans.

This year knicker tights, cause it will prevent just a little bit of rash on the knees.


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

TommyTiger said:


> Bonus: doesn't catch the chain, chainring, or saddle.


Pretty much that^^..That and the "boys" don't get bounced around. Maybe they don't in baggies either but I've never tried em.


----------



## DoctorJD (Jan 15, 2004)

I used to be just like you when I started riding. I was NEVER going to give-in to status-quo and wear all of the expensive cycling crap...not to mention that it looked like hell! I wore cut-offs and a cotton t-shirt. Then my arse hurt from all of the grinding on the saddle, so I bought a pair of lycra shorts to wear under my cut-offs. Ahhhh, much better. Then, I realized that wearing cotton in the 95 percent-humidity southern Summers was like wearing a hot, wet blanket. So I broke down and bought a jersey. Again, much better. Then I bought my first pair of baggies. They were okay, hot and heavy, but at the time I didn't know any better.

Then it happened. We had a guy in our group that sported the lycra shorts and a racer-boy jersey. I was giving him hell one day and he proposed this to me: Next time you go ride solo, wear the pair of lycra shorts you have without putting the cut-offs on over them. If you can honestly say that it isn't better, I'll buy you a new pair of baggies. So I went and did it. Did you ever see the "Seinfeld" episode where Kramer started going "commando"? Well if you did, you'll know what I mean when I say, "I'm lovin' it Jerry!" I think I've only worn my baggies, maybe once since then.

Look, in this area, lycra is the "rule" rather than the "exception"...well, I won't go that far but I see way more people in lycra than I do baggies. To each his own.


----------



## Niftythang (Jan 8, 2007)

DoctorJD said:


> I used to be just like you when I started riding. I was NEVER going to give-in to status-quo and wear all of the expensive cycling crap...not to mention that it looked like hell! I wore cut-offs and a cotton t-shirt. Then my arse hurt from all of the grinding on the saddle, so I bought a pair of lycra shorts to wear under my cut-offs. Ahhhh, much better. Then, I realized that wearing cotton in the 95 percent-humidity southern Summers was like wearing a hot, wet blanket. So I broke down and bought a jersey. Again, much better. Then I bought my first pair of baggies. They were okay, hot and heavy, but at the time I didn't know any better.
> 
> Then it happened. We had a guy in our group that sported the lycra shorts and a racer-boy jersey. I was giving him hell one day and he proposed this to me: Next time you go ride solo, wear the pair of lycra shorts you have without putting the cut-offs on over them. If you can honestly say that it isn't better, I'll buy you a new pair of baggies. So I went and did it. Did you ever see the "Seinfeld" episode where Kramer started going "commando"? Well if you did, you'll know what I mean when I say, "I'm lovin' it Jerry!" I think I've only worn my baggies, maybe once since then.
> 
> Look, in this area, lycra is the "rule" rather than the "exception"...well, I won't go that far but I see way more people in lycra than I do baggies. To each his own.


X2 
Exactly what I used to think and now I only wear my baggies if the lycra are dirty. Lycra/spandex shorts might not look the best with hairy stick legs, but your ass will thank you and they will keep you comfortable. Plus, most lycra bike shorts have a better chamois design/construction/material then the few baggies that I have personally used.
If I know I'm going on a longer ride then normal, the baggies are staying home period.


----------



## scottyl (Oct 4, 2006)

so noone is confused..... i used to wear lycra back when i started riding in '93,cause it was what everyone else was doing......then i crashed really hard and searched out something better......i dont make fun of anyone who still sports lycra,**** look at all of the fat people at wal*mart who thin k tights are still in fashion.......and yes the padding of the shorts is kinda nice(if you like the feeling you have a load in your shorts)....underware,underware works good!!!!!
in all im not trying to change anyone, but when you are out on a ride and hear people laughing......think about your outfit....


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

scottyl said:


> in all im not trying to change anyone, but when you are out on a ride and hear people laughing......think about your outfit....


Let em laugh, 
not enough laughter in the world!


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

Think about your outfit????? What a jack ass. Thats what Im thinking.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Baggies are just too damn hot when it's like 95 degrees.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

Because I started wearing it when I started riding bikes seriously at 11 years old so I never felt uncomfortable in it when I got older.

Because I am a racer boy and thats what racer boy teams give you to wear.

Because it is cooler in the summer.

Because I ride road bikes often and I don't want road specific or mt. specific clothing.

Because cotton pants don't keep me warm and they get caught in the chain when it's 20 degrees outside and I want to ride.

Because I have never seen such things as "bib-baggies."

Because they are hot.

-Lets (proud owner of 17 pairs of tight fitting lycra bottom coverers)


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

i dont wear spandex but there is nothing i love more then being on the trail and seeing a sexy babe biking in some nice spandex.... too far?? oh well back to the freeride/dh forums.


----------



## stucol (Jun 26, 2006)

This time of year i wear padded undershorts, then bib tights then baggy shorts.

The undershorts are there for comfort, the bib tights for warmth and the baggies for protection. Combined with xc leg armour and overshoes its a good set up.

The bib tights even work well in the rain and they don't end up round your ankles when soaking !!

In summer i wear lycra road bib shorts with baggies over them. The undershorts i use in winter can be a bit warm and sweaty in summer even though they are a wicking material.

The only problem is that baggies can slide down the lycra a bit.


----------



## billyd203 (Sep 27, 2006)

1. Cotton stinks for any type of activity when sweating. 

2. Cotton absorbs sweat.

3. When its cold around 40 degrees you risk hypothermia since the sweat does not evaporate.

4. Baggie cloths get caught on everything. 

5. Lycra is comfortable. 

6. Jeans on a 2 to 3 hour XC ride, sounds like a lot of chaffing.

7. Drys fast.

8. Easy to layer on cold days.

9. Easy to remove layer and stuff in my camelback when I am too hot.

10. Lite


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

scottyl said:


> .......and yes the padding of the shorts is kinda nice(if you like the feeling you have a load in your shorts)....underware,underware works good!!!!!


Too funny! So eloquent.

I get the joke. I think. Not.

Here's a test: come race with me for 24 hours, solo, with your cotton jeans & cotton tighty-******'s, or better - your cotton boxers - and let's see whose _equipment_ comes out worse for the wear. I'll take well fitting, use-specific gear for any activity, anytime.

Hell - after an hour or two on a hot sweaty day, better lube the boyz up GOOD or that chafing will make you bleed in all sorts of nasty ways you never want to have happen... That is, if when your riding your bike you are actually, well - *RIDING* - not posing or hangin or chillin or whatever.

Goddamn stoopid bait - I keep falling for the idiotic, new-to-the-boards, 15 year old, ignorant, trolling dumb-azzes who post such valuable Passion content. I'm just as bad, I guess. Too funny though.

Maybe this genius wearing spandex thread shoud be linked to that other great thread about who's allowed to claim themselves a real "mountain biker". And then throw it in with the shaved leg thread, and the "what kind of car is best" or "FS or HT for racing/riding/whatever" and so on.

So, as a recap: Why do I "still" wear spandex;

It's the right equipment for the_* job*_, which in my context is XC/STXC/Marathon/24 Hour/Endurance mountain bike racing/riding, and yes, road riding/racing.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

> Goddamn stoopid bate - I keep falling for the idiotic, new-to-the-boards, 15 year old, ignorant, trolling dumb-azzes who post such valuable Passion content. I'm just as bad, I guess. Too funny though.


you and me both, i guess it's winter blues making me post in all these dumb threads.

i'd have a good laugh at anyone who tried an 8 hour summit ride in jeans, hell even baggies would be pretty uncomfortable after a while...


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

I started out wearing whatever I grabbed out of my closet. Then got a pair of baggies as a gift and really liked the way they didn't cling to me like my cotton shorts did. The pad was nice too.

Then I got a road bike. Now I admit I'm a little bit of a slave to fashion and since I'm not strapped for cash and have always wondered about it, I bought a pair of lycra shorts. Wow, pretty darn nice. On a road bike you do notice the aerodynamics. And the padding is waaaay better. And the tight fit around my thighs is nice, kinda like a massage with every pedal stroke.

I'll keep wearing baggies to mtb though since I'm more prone to going into the store on the way home or sitting around on abrasive rocks for lunch during the ride etc. Plus I'm a slave to fashion...

BTW, Short of wearing knee pads etc, no pair of shorts will protect you during a hard fall.


----------



## pisiket (Sep 19, 2006)

scottyl said:


> wear jeans and a t-shirt and im comfortable


That's probably because you don't ride long or hard enough to feel the discomfort of wet cotton against the skin.

I personally feel very lucky to live in this age of mind-blowing fabrics. Nothing stays wet on the body for more than a few minutes; the same jersey keeps me warm in winter and cool in summer. Wow! That's beyond space age... 

The only problem I have with tights is the feeling of walking around in my underwear.  The solution is simple: I slip on my baggies after the ride. The pockets are useful only then anyway...

Ali


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

In my short experience, I have found that the spandex cycling shorts with the padding is tremendously more helpful than regular cotton britches. I was kinda nervous about buying my first pair last year, I felt wierd when I first wore them on the trail. I never heard anyone laugh at me either and everyone was nice and friendly. At least I never heard them say anything derogatory. If they did, they at least did it out of earshot.

I decided to get a pair because I usually ride about 2 - 2 1/2 hours at a time and after wearing the regular ****** tighties, my stuff was so fraggin sore it wasn't even funny. I hated that everytime I went riding my crap was hurting. I wore the spandex and didn't have that problem, rode for the 2 1/2 hours and no hurting boys! 

A suggestion for anyone who might be embarrased for wearing spandex, wear them under something so it don't look like you are wearing spandex. Sure it is extra heat but if you are that self concious then maybe that would be a suggestion. I really don't care what folks think, after all it is me that is wearing them. If they don't like it, they can just look the other way. It is in your best interest to protect the boys from pain and chafing. I'd rather look silly and have happy boys than look cool and the boys screaming in pain.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

*Your Post.........................why?*



scottyl said:


> why is spandex still being used in the mtb world??????


This question has only been posted like, humptybazillion times (on multiple boards!). Do us a favor, go back to lurking for a while. Oh and while you are at it, learn how to use your caps key. Please.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

This year marks my 20th year aboard a mountain bike. I have seen and tried just about every style from jeans and t-shirts to lycra to armor and baggies. I wear what works for me and that is a chamois liner (PI or Swobo) beneath either Core Rat battle shorts, Dickies shorts (13" inseam almost knickers), or a Zoic/PI shell. Please note that none of the above are cotton. I think that if you are, as stated above, particpating in XC/STXC/Marathon/24 Hour/Endurance mountain bike racing/riding, and yes, road riding/racing or you just plain enjoy wearing lycra only so be it. Guess what though? None of those areas really apply to me. I trail ride, freeride, do some urban, some DH, some enduro, all mountain whatever you wanna call it. I prefer riding in terrain that is sketchy, that if you fall your potential to lose flesh is high. I am no expert and I crash. I dress for this fact. Core Rats and Dickies are close to being indestructable; I wear the PI/Zoic shell if I am doing a more chill ride. Also, an often over-looked fact is that I like to have pockets. I know I can carry stuff in my pack, but often I want something that I can get to fast or without getting off my bike. Does my clothing choice make me dumb, less fast, more sweaty? I know it works for me; do what works for you. I don't give a rats ass what anyone wears anymore. This is old news; just shut up and ride. :thumbsup:

1993:








2002:








2006:


----------



## XC62701 (Mar 23, 2006)

I used to think the same way...spandex...lol why? Anyway I have ridden with them a lot this year and they are just soooo comfortable. No matter what the conditions. The biggest plus for me is that they don't snag the saddle. I'm always up and down and if it catches it's annoying. I'll usually wear baggies for casual rides and spandex for the races or road riding but it really doesn't matter any more. I don't care if I look stupid to some, I'll be comfortable. As long as my riding skills don't look stoopid 

Ryan H.


----------



## Bob_Element50 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Helmet Question*



HELLBELLY said:


> 2006:


What helmet are you wearing in the photo? It has a cool profile. I'm looking for a new helmet that makes me look less like a mushroom.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Comfort - doesn't bunch up under the freckle like baggies - no chafing.

Breathable - sweat gets out and dries out. Doesn't weigh 7kg when it gets wet on rainy rides. Dries out quick too.

Doesn't catch the front or back of the seat.

Keeps the 'taters supported so they aren't bojangling around and getting in disarray. 

Chicks dig it sometimes, and I dig chicks IN it - sometimes...


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Are you the same guy that posted about Star Wars earlier today?


----------



## bgmtbiker (Mar 27, 2006)

I only wear a pair of riding shorts so I dont rack the balls, but I always wear gym shorts or sweats over them.


----------



## stevefo (Nov 25, 2006)

scottyl said:


> why is spandex still being used in the mtb world??????
> it offers NO protection whatsoever...
> it looks funny (now,back in the early '90's it was kinda cool)
> areodynamics dont matter anymore in racing unless you are a roadie
> ...


Baggies Why?

I tried to be cool and hip by wearing some nice baggies because everyone else does.
Then I started to have these problems.

1) They were getting caught on the seat.
2) They are not tight and move around causing chaffing.
3) Usually has less padding.
4) Holds sweat really well.
5) Get caught on branches and so forth.

I went ahead and tried some nice Lycra padded shorts

1) WOW! These things feel great.
2) My sweat evaporates.
3) I no longer get caught by twigs and branches.
4) No longer getting caught on the seat.
5) The padding is really great.

Baggies really don't offer any more protection. I still get most of my superficial injuries below the knee. You can still break bones and get bruises wearing one or the other!

I could care less what people think of me while I wear my Lycra tights.
They are so much more comfortable. I'm not out there trying to make a fashion statement!


----------



## snowdenn (Dec 7, 2006)

what do you all think bout these for protection?

http://brandscycle.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=6144

i think theyre meant to go under though.


----------



## Horus (Oct 21, 2006)

I think that some of us aren't vain enough to care that other people think of our technical gear as a fashion statement. It's form follows function, and I couldn't care less if some know-nothing lazy-ass laughs because they think it looks funny. Says more about them than it does me, & is therefore thier problem & not mine. I'm not about to go hooking my ass on my saddle and eating shite just so I can look "norshore" and impress strangers I don't know or care about. Same goes for shaving my legs. I do it so I don't have to dig hair out of open wounds, and I don't care what homophobic hillbillies think.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DoctorJD said:


> I used to be just like you when I started riding. I was NEVER going to give-in to status-quo and wear all of the expensive cycling crap...not to mention that it looked like hell! I wore cut-offs and a cotton t-shirt. Then my arse hurt from all of the grinding on the saddle, so I bought a pair of lycra shorts to wear under my cut-offs. Ahhhh, much better. Then, I realized that wearing cotton in the 95 percent-humidity southern Summers was like wearing a hot, wet blanket. So I broke down and bought a jersey. Again, much better. Then I bought my first pair of baggies. They were okay, hot and heavy, but at the time I didn't know any better.
> 
> Then it happened. We had a guy in our group that sported the lycra shorts and a racer-boy jersey. I was giving him hell one day and he proposed this to me: Next time you go ride solo, wear the pair of lycra shorts you have without putting the cut-offs on over them. If you can honestly say that it isn't better, I'll buy you a new pair of baggies. So I went and did it. Did you ever see the "Seinfeld" episode where Kramer started going "commando"? Well if you did, you'll know what I mean when I say, "I'm lovin' it Jerry!" I think I've only worn my baggies, maybe once since then.
> 
> Look, in this area, lycra is the "rule" rather than the "exception"...well, I won't go that far but I see way more people in lycra than I do baggies. To each his own.


true dat....my long shorts grabbed my legs and slowed my already slow pedaling


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

I wear both but I prefer the spandex. I started with Lycra, went to baggies, and now usually just wear lycra. Especially if I am on my hardtail. Always lycra!


----------



## tjfox87 (May 18, 2006)

cold weather, my under armour cold gear top and bottom, and shorts an t- shirt over, summer compression shorts, shorts, under armour heat gear top and t-shirt. i'm good to go, no chaffage, just pure comfort


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

Because I like the way your girlfriend looks at my package when she sees me on the trail.


----------



## majura (Jun 30, 2005)

scottyl said:


> multiple layers of it dont work either who are you foolin'?


Absolute RUBBISH! I used to work in an outdoor equipment store in addition to actually doing a lot of rock climbing, bush walking, white water kyaking and mountaineering. Layers keep you warm no matter what (well a fabric with a decent thread count).

And it's Polyster now, not Spandex. And if you own a fleece top that's polyester too. There's a culmination of technical data proving that layering of synthetics (or fine merino wool) is warmer than one thick layer. This is why when you walk in and ask "i want to go bushwalking" everyone will tell you: base layer, mid layer and weatherproof shell.

Either way, it's just plain comfortable. I always wear a tight fitting jersey and either knicks or baggies. Horses for courses.


----------



## notrelatedtoted (Mar 3, 2005)

I wear lycra because it makes me feel pretty.

Oops, I meant to post this on the Outdoorfashionreview.com board. Sorry.


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

If I see a guy in jeans on the trail, my first though is "stay away from this jackass"


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

"Spandex............Why?"

Because its better. It dosn't snag, It is more comfortable, For XC its the best performing material around. It's just better.


----------



## sacto (Aug 30, 2006)

*facts are facts*

Once you get over the idea that it looks somewhat unusual, it just feels better.

I usually have a loose layer of some sort over the tight layer. When things heat up, that layer of spandex/lycra/polyester (whatever) just feels like another layer of skin. You can sweat right through it, yet have a layer of protection over your REAL skin.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I wear both. On any ride with a ton of climbing, especially in fire roads, I grab the lycra shorts or knickers. If I'm doing a lot of difficult descents, or even shuttling, I grab baggies. I like the coverage, even if it's just against the manzanita hanging into the trail. 

If I wear baggies for awhile, then go back to lycra, though, I always ask myself why I hadn't worn them in awhile. Did the same thing a few weeks ago after using my PI knickers again for the first time in months. It just feels better.

That being said, I tend to get the chamois of lycra caught on the seat more than I do baggies.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

for xc lycra is clearly the best. a good pair of baggies with a good pad, and some well designed out layer(s), is a great thing on a shuttle run. the biggest problem solved by baggies is the outer shell is (generally) tougher than lycra, sadly baggies that don't suck cost 2x the price of a decent pair of tight black shorts.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Spandex is awesome,.... when you coordinate the bike and the crocs.









Bottom line is.....THis thread is ghey!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Dude how camp do you look in this photo? This image alone is surely grounds to enforce a worldwide spandex ban!


----------



## burton07 (Dec 30, 2006)

yater said:


> If I see a guy in jeans on the trail, my first though is "stay away from this jackass"


When I read comments like that I think the same thing. Not everyone is into cycling as much as you might think they should be so the title of "jackass" might be better suited for you.

I personally wear lycra and love them and a "baggy" sleeveless jersey which clearly was not meant for a football player/weightlifter like myself. If it's the slightest bit chilly out my nipples stick out on that thing like crazy because it's so tight on my chest. Oh well!


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

burton07 said:


> When I read comments like that I think the same thing. Not everyone is into cycling as much as you might think they should be so the title of "jackass" might be better suited for you.
> 
> !


Humans survive by generalizing (fact). I've seen enough wobbly fat guys/non-riders in jeans to know to stay away. Of course there is the occasional freeride punk who can actually ride his bike...but it's not in my interest to determine who's who. Like I said, my initial thought is "stay away from this jackass"


----------



## RetroG (Jan 16, 2004)

The Anal Canal was designed for things to come "out" of, not go into. That's why I don't wear baggies. They start to "violate" me an hour into the ride.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*why not?*

It's cool, it's comfy, doesn't get caught on stuff, and it's comfy. Did I mention it's comfy? Who gives a crud what you look like. And stop staring at my package!

You better believe my regular shorts go on right after I get back to the car. You don't walk around in a Speedo after swim practice.

BTW, you used up your quota of question marks for this month.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

RetroG said:


> The Anal Canal was designed for things to come "out" of, not go into. That's why I don't wear baggies. They start to "violate" me an hour into the ride.


????????????

I missed this one.

Please explain. If this was a joke, yay, ha ha,.,,what?


----------



## RetroG (Jan 16, 2004)

lidarman said:


> ????????????
> 
> I missed this one.
> 
> Please explain. If this was a joke, yay, ha ha,.,,what?


Baggies have a tendency to ride up my arse.


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

lidarman said:


> Spandex is awesome,.... when you coordinate the bike and the crocs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go:


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

My spandex with adidas shorts over them feel great. They aren't baggy enough to catch things and are pretty damn light weight. .. Plus my ass is too big to be seen in public in spandex... don't want to cause an accident

j/k


----------



## TangerineDream (Dec 29, 2006)

After crashing and tearing the ass out of my lycras years ago when I was a poor student I decided lycra was not a good outer layer for MTB. But it is great against the skin. So for a straight-up road ride its lycra. For off-road or running errands around town its lycra with nylon overtop for either protection from trail hazards or to deflect offers of man-love in the grocery store.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*right said fred response*

I'm
too sexy for my baggies
too sexy for my baggies
my ass is not saggy

I'm a biker, you know what I mean
And I ride my MTB on the cat walk
on the cat walk, on the cat walk
I huck my bike off the cat walk


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

Good spandex shorts are sensationally comfortable and allow you to get back off the saddle without getting hung up. If I'm feeling self conscious I'll throw baggies over them.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

washedup said:


>


 Too funny!!!!! What is that Team Protruding Package?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Jeans? T-shirts? Do you ride only a couple minutes at a time? Now that I look at your photo that seems about right, or are your shuttle runs really long? How long can you climb with that ff on? Do you wear ff helmet protection and not other types because you're a pretty boy? Do the goggles keep the bugs out better? If you tend to crash a lot, lycra shorts should be protected by an outer shell, but jeans would still suck as the seams and crotch are poorly designed for cycling. Of course when they're hanging halfway down your arse I guess that doesn't matter much, either. Long live the plumber's crack!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I was wondering why nobody had posted the pic in posts 55 and 57 ...

Now, I do not wear lycra (yet anyway) but I know there are several good reasons to go for it. The main ones being, it does not get hung up on the seat and it does not feel nasty when soaked with sweat or water.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

If you don't mind me asking (i've never wore spandex), is the idea you wear nothing underneath them or do you wear undies under them or does it vary from product to product?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Lycra on skin nothing between..


I thought it was weird when i got my pair of lycra shorts and after the first ride I was like wow my balls don't hurt...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Scott what's the furthest or longest you've ever ridden on an MTB? I'm curious about this as I think if you'd done some endurance stuff and/or racing you would see the benefits of Lycra over baggies. I myself prefer baggies most of the time on the avg ride of 2-3 hours/20-35 miles, but once it gets longer the padding generally found in lycra starts to pay off. Also if you're racing you can get serious drag/baggies bunching up etc when you're flying, lycra also doesn't tend to get hooked up on the saddle if you go behind the saddle etc. etc. Fact is when you're really haulin a$$ lycra is just way better than baggies and makes making those smooth circles that much easier.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I wear liner shorts with padding with the hemp(yes, as in sativa)shorts my wife made for me over them. Never liked jerseys, because of the pockets, it's just me, I prefer my pack and throw my stuff into them, plus it protects my back when I crash or fall backwards. For me, capilene shirts are the way to go, they wick sweat and they last just about forever, of course any synthetic material will do.


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Lycra on skin nothing between..
> 
> I thought it was weird when i got my pair of lycra shorts and after the first ride I was like wow my balls don't hurt...


HAHAHA 

Oh yeah, I almost forgot:


----------



## MTB1986 (Aug 13, 2005)

I've never really understood spandex for MTB'ing. I've always worn baggy's so I can't really compare, but I love baggys.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

You wear what you want. Clearly lots of people feel that spandex just plain works for the kind of riding they do.


----------



## kayakguy (Jan 30, 2006)

I wear spandex most of the time. Sometimes I even wear it while riding.


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

I ride road and MTB, I have both baggies and the Lycra. Lycra hands down.
My sons differ in their riding aparel, oldest likes lycra, youngest likes baggies.
Both wear the baggie pants with enough buttcrack hangin out to be cool at work and school.
I have always been fascinated by the whole (baggies) fashion. First I saw of it was the prisoners at the county jail 20 years ago. Loose pants need hands to hold them up, and it's hard to fight or run in them, keeps the hands holdin the pants up.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

My spandex shorts are the way to go in the south due to the heat. The spandex shorts breath way better than baggies. I've always worn them too, and you know what they say about old habits...

Besides, my girl likes seeing me in them.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

It's not about fashion, Hello. I started out wearing lycra for both road & mtb. After a few sliding dirt crashes, I learned that some kind of double layer is the way to go-- Baggie liners generally too short & suck, so I cut those out and wear good lycra shorts under the shells. Sideout board shorts double as shells over lycra in summer; they're inexpensive & work jes fine. Jeans are great for lounging at the coffee house, but suck for riding except perhaps short DH runs.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Dude how camp do you look in this photo? This image alone is surely grounds to enforce a worldwide spandex ban!


Hey, whatever twas the early 90's. Old skool Klein/Manitou 3 in full effect. Totally sweet!! 
PS: My Devil suit on my avatar is spandex so there!


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

It's about fashion...........


----------



## kindrider (Sep 30, 2004)

I would say that you're right that spandex does not offer much protection during crashes. Therefore, when you no longer need a whole lotta "crash protection" from your mid-thigh to your waist, then you can switch to Lycra. Until then...please continue wearing your jeans. That is all.


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

scottyl said:


> its not a substatute for shaving your legs just shave 'em jacko it doesnt mean you're gay


yes it does .... although wearing spandex also makes you gay .... i dont see why people wear either.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Melt said:


> yes it does .... although wearing spandex also makes you gay .... i dont see why people wear either.


damn man, you do make it easy to be abused! :thumbsup:

_you know what they say - takes "one" to know "one"._

And seriously, did none of the normal, rational reasons people stated make any sense to you? Guess not.


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

i only read the thread startes post and not the rest of the replies .... just put in my 2 cents and now the haters are gonna flame away im sure .... so its whatever.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

What a silly thread. 

At risk of offending someone I'm sure, back in the mid 80s I had solid electric blue lycra shorts. Now those things WERE gay. Thank god it was the 80s and I could (sort of) get away with it. Makes me shudder to think about it now though.


----------



## cort (Mar 29, 2004)

To each their own I guess?

Riding with jeans = fashion over function 
Riding with lycra = function over fashion 

Personally, seeing people wearing armour with jeans or spandex shorts looks just too damn funny! - but at least they are out riding having a good ol time!


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

scottyl said:


> why is spandex still being used in the mtb world??????


I have a better question. Why does some idiot have to ask this same gawdam question at least once/month?

Isn't there anyone that knows how to use the search function?

Kn.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

baggies on a road bike are a fashion blunder.
but on an mtb I prefer baggies.

speaking of which Performance retail store had some awsome baggies on sale for 34 bucks this weekend. and long sleve jersies for 24.


----------



## scottyl (Oct 4, 2006)

to all of you lycra wearin'haters out there,i did start this thread and i stand by every word!!!!! i will challenge anyone to an all day ride and lets see who's nuts are going to be chaffed..........
im an aggressiive rider which means i STAND UP WHEN I RIDE!!!!!
thats why jeans and a t work,plus it gets up to 110 here in the summer and i still wear the pantalones..... i like to climb hills like the next guy and can ride all day comfortably...
the cool thing is , when i get done riding i can go to my local brewery(kern river brewing co.) and wear the same clothes and not get hit on by uhhhhhhh well you know......
furthermore i dont diss on anyone who sports the xc garb...matter of fact i dont classify my riding...........i just go out in whatever i am wearing and have fun......isnt that why we do it in the first place???????


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

I ride in spandex when it's hot. I have a very low tolerance for heat, so I hate to be hot. Spandex is cooler. When it gets a little cooler, I sometimes wear baggies. Or if I'm in between laundry days, or whatever. I wear spandex jerseys as well for the temperature control reason. I sit most of the time, so snagging on the seat is a big concern for me too. But, like you said, it doesn't matter what you wear as long as you are out riding.

Plus, they make me feel pretty...


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, that explains the heinous smell coming from the Kern River Brewing Co.

Good luck on the post all-day-ride-challenge chafed balls check.

:eekster:


----------



## pisiket (Sep 19, 2006)

scottyl said:


> i just go out in whatever i am wearing and have fun......isnt that why we do it in the first place???????


So why the hate mail?

I will take your challenge but I won't let anyone check my un-chafed nuts after the ride!  [Edited: unchaffed -> un-chafed]

Additionally, regardless of my being a very NON-agressive rider; I STAND UP WHEN I RIDE too!

More additionally, on Friday I had a lunchtime ride at Arastradero here in Palo Alto. It was raining, so even though I was standing most of the time (singlespeeder here), my cotton pants held my legs like hell.

Ali


----------



## HillbillyBiker (Aug 12, 2004)

no protection, but I think they make you less likely to crash because there is nothing to get in the way, full freedom of movement and better bike control, not to mention comfort on the saddle, get some good quality ones, the pad quality makes a huge difference in your experience with cycling shorts.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm amazed that there are so many folks who don't know the difference between CHAF*F* and CHAF*E*. Very big difference.

Kn.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

scottyl said:


> To all of you lycra wearing folks who are criticising me, I am the one who started this thread, and *(by-golly)* I still stand by every word I originally posted. I challenge anyone to an all day ride to see who's nuts are going to end up chafed. I'm an aggressive rider, which means I STAND UP WHEN I RIDE *(and I think that is special, though I have to stand as my seat is almost all the way down)*! That's why jeans and a tee-shirt work well for me, in my opinion - and to boot - it gets as hot as 110º here in the summer, and I still wear the jeans. I like to climb hills as much as the next guy and can, in fact - ride all day comfortably while wearing jeans.
> 
> The cool thing is, when i get done riding I can go to my local brewery (Kern River Brewing Co.) and wear the same clothes I just rode in, and not get hit on (by, uhhhhhhh well, you know... *(insecure phobe)*. Furthermore, I dont diss on anyone *(except gay folks)* who sport cycling-specific clothing. As a matter of fact I don't even classify my riding! I just go ride in whatever I am wearing and I have fun. Isn't that why we all do it in the first place?


I hate further baiting the trolls out there, but it's so hard to resist!

Go back to 5th grade and finish school through whatever level it was that taught grammar/spelling/capitalization/sentence structure. Please.

Then re-post when you can drop the phobia's and can engage in a coversation.

Let's chaff about chafe!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

scottyl said:


> to all of you lycra wearin'haters out there,i did start this thread and i stand by every word!!!!! i will challenge anyone to an all day ride and lets see who's nuts are going to be chaffed..........


You asked "why spandex" and you have been told. I did the jeans thing back before I got a clue as to what really works on a real ride with real pedaling. You are still where I was 8 years ago......clueless. Do yourself a favor and do not try real riding shorts, or you will never go back to jeans, unless all you do are shuttled runs and stunts where yo are standing around as much as you are riding the bike. I know some great riders that only ride in jeans, and what they all have in common is that they never pedal very far. Just far enough to get to where they want to play (dirt jumps, etc)

As to baggies vs lycra, Baggies are fine, but after spending the last three years riding technical trail with baggies, I've switched to lycra because it is simply better. It is easier to move around the saddle. This is not something that matters when you can drop the seat all the way for some shuttled runs, but when you are doing it all, performance matters more than looks. I'll wear my baggies for straight up xc, because I don't need to move around the saddle much.

Is this all-day ride a day of shuttling, sessions, or actual 30 mile ride? Try that with jeans and then with lycra and you tell me which experience sucked a$$.


----------



## merlinxlmman (Dec 9, 2006)

*How long are your rides?*



 scottyl said:


> why is spandex still being used in the mtb world??????
> it offers NO protection whatsoever...
> it looks funny (now,back in the early '90's it was kinda cool)
> areodynamics dont matter anymore in racing unless you are a roadie
> ...


When I'm riding with my wife for an hour or two any shorts I have on will do. Try riding for 6hours in MTB baggies. For one, baggies wear out your seat leather because the fabric bunches and rubs the sides more. The crotch pads in baggie shorts tend to move and chaffe your jewels especially when lots of dried up salty sweat adds to the rubbing. If your doing any off-the-back-of-the-seat technical riding, the baggies can snag on your seat.
I didn't come to use spandex cause I thought they looked cool. I reluctantly tried them and I found my butt could handle the long rides day after day.
The multiple layers do work in cold weather...what planet are you from, haven't you heard of wick-away clothing for cold weather. The sweat is pulled away from you keeping you dry and the wind-blocking fabric on the outside keeps you warm. 
Get over your fashion problems and take a look at clothing from a scientific point of view.


----------



## cort (Mar 29, 2004)

Do tell?


----------



## merlinxlmman (Dec 9, 2006)

*I agree, you are clueless*



kapusta said:


> You asked "why spandex" and you have been told. I did the jeans thing back before I got a clue as to what really works on a real ride with real pedaling. You are still where I was 8 years ago......clueless. Do yourself a favor and do not try real riding shorts, or you will never go back to jeans, unless all you do are shuttled runs and stunts where yo are standing around as much as you are riding the bike. I know some great riders that only ride in jeans, and what they all have in common is that they never pedal very far. Just far enough to get to where they want to play (dirt jumps, etc)
> 
> As to baggies vs lycra, Baggies are fine, but after spending the last three years riding technical trail with baggies, I've switched to lycra because it is simply better. It is easier to move around the saddle. This is not something that matters when you can drop the seat all the way for some shuttled runs, but when you are doing it all, performance matters more than looks. I'll wear my baggies for straight up xc, because I don't need to move around the saddle much.
> 
> Is this all-day ride a day of shuttling, sessions, or actual 30 mile ride? Try that with jeans and then with lycra and you tell me which experience sucked a$$.


See my similar reply at the bottom of the thread.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

If you are getting hit on by guys at the bars you like to go to, I doubt what you wear is going to matter.


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

its uncomfortable casue it squeezes your nards


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

scottyl said:


> to all of you lycra wearin'haters out there,i did start this thread and i stand by every word!!!!! i will challenge anyone to an all day ride and lets see who's nuts are going to be chaffed..........
> im an aggressiive rider which means i STAND UP WHEN I RIDE!!!!!
> thats why jeans and a t work,plus it gets up to 110 here in the summer and i still wear the pantalones..... i like to climb hills like the next guy and can ride all day comfortably...
> the cool thing is , when i get done riding i can go to my local brewery(kern river brewing co.) and wear the same clothes and not get hit on by uhhhhhhh well you know......
> furthermore i dont diss on anyone who sports the xc garb...matter of fact i dont classify my riding...........i just go out in whatever i am wearing and have fun......isnt that why we do it in the first place???????


Gotta c-note says Lance in Lycra can kick your pathetic butt, in jeans, and not work up a sweat doin' it. 

But you da man. You berry big. we berry small. You so smart, we sooo dumm. you got it all figgered out. so please, wise man. Splain it to us! We need yur wisdome! We is all so stoopid. Please bestoo your wisdum on us! Grant us the blessing of yur wunderful mind!

By the way, Mr Burns. If you didn't get it. That was Sarcasm!


----------



## supercorsa (Jan 18, 2004)

*true dat!*



sandblast said:


> Because I like the way your girlfriend looks at my package when she sees me on the trail.


i love walking into work in my riding togs and watching all the office chickie snacks that are heading out surreptitiously eyeing the goods...

life is good!


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

scottyl said:


> **** i wear jeans and a t-shirt and im comfortable........


Dude - I've seen you on the trail before, and those jeans you wear really aren't that cool...


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

scottyl said:


> lets see who's nuts are going to be chaffed..........


Odd request from someone who's trying to convince everybody that he is definitley not gay.



scottyl said:


> im an aggressiive rider which means i STAND UP WHEN I RIDE!!!!!


No - that means that you ride inefficiently.



scottyl said:


> thats why jeans and a t work,plus it gets up to 110 here in the summer and i still wear the pantalones.....


That's just silly.



scottyl said:


> when i get done riding i can go to my local brewery(kern river brewing co.) and wear the same clothes and not get hit on by uhhhhhhh well you know......


Yeah - that's because you smell like a wet dog's ass after standing up, riding hills ALL DAY!!!!!!!!! in your pantalones. Not because you look less gay. My guess is you don't get hit on by much of anyone.



scottyl said:


> furthermore i dont diss on anyone who sports the xc garb...matter of fact i dont classify my riding...........i just go out in whatever i am wearing and have fun......isnt that why we do it in the first place???????


Actually, you seem to be dissing on people sporting the spandex, and attempting to classify your riding in this post.

Yep - fun. And opportunities for excessive punctuation.


----------



## scottyl (Oct 4, 2006)

mission accomplished!!!!!!! i love getting a rise out of everyone,especially the ones who are convinced im gay, look like i have stated before im not dissing anyone......jeans and a t-shirt thats what i wear and thats it.. im not trying to tell all of you stretchies to convert, in fact after all of this feedback i hope more of you jump on the lycra bandwagon just to show me youre nuts!!!!!!keep the good comments coming.......
thanks for the good laughs!!!!!!!










keep it flexy! and hangin' to the left......


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

scottyl said:


> keep the good comments coming.......


I wish I had some tactful and witty response to add to this discussion, but all that comes to mind is that you're a piece of trash.


----------



## scottyl (Oct 4, 2006)

its a thread, not a college paper... if punctuation and a slight misspelled work are bothering you then im truly sorry......

yall can see shreddin' in my jeans at the upcoming keyesville classic....
or better yet, meet me at downieville for the race ill be wearing jeans there too and oh yeah ill be in the pro class kickin tail!!!! 
challenge me i dare ya!


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

I've been able to find some cheap baggies which I find to be just as comfortable as lycra even on the 2+ hour rides. However I've found that if you're going to come off, lets be fair, it doesn't matter what you're wearing - beyond scratches, not much is going to help.

Same thing on polished velodromes - doesn't really matter what you're wearing, you're going to get rope burn since the friction is just going to pull them straight back up your leg if that's where you slide across.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Scotty L - Scott O here again. Hey chief. This post seems to have gone off on a bit of a tangent. Could you help us understand what the purpose of your original post is. Multiple choice should be easy for you.

A) wanted to show how much of a rebel you were for riding in jeans
B) you smoke crack and you really have no purpose in life
C) you were baiting me to post that pic of you in spandex because you know you love it
D) you just learned to type and you couldn't think of anything else to say
E) all of the above

I'm leaning toward 'E'. Help me out here, pal.


----------



## ZenZhu (Nov 11, 2006)

Maybe it's because I'm still a newbie, but I figure if the person is out, being a conscientous trail user, and enjoying themselves.. then whatever they wear that works for them is fine. I've done a few group rides set up by my local outdoor shop, and there's all kinds in there. Many of the guys that put the rides together are partial to roads, but enjoy their share of trails as well. So most of them had what you'd think of more with road gear... the lycra shorts and the jerseys with various logos on them. Others were members of adventure racing teams and had more simplistic jerseys. Some had baggies, some had tights.

I started out in a pair of cargo shorts and t-shirts because that's what I had. I found a long-legged swimsuit at Kohl's on sale and those became my biking shorts. I really didn't want to throw down $80 for a pair of shorts with padding, so until recently I'd been riding with a gel seat cover. Christmas saw a windfall of dinero from clueless family members that prefer to give cash (no complaints there), so I did some investing. I got a better seat, some shorts, and a simple jersey. I bought the lycra shorts and jersey on closeouts because I don't have a LOT of money to throw around on biking apparel at present and I just can't see paying $100 for a jersey when I can get one that fits the bill for $30. Since the onset of cold weather, I have also invested in base-layer synthetics and arm warmers.

At present, I use the lycra shorts under the swimsuit I bought. I don't mind being seen in the biking shorts, but I'm still shaving some of the weight off.. so I don't want to look like a popped tube of biscuits. The swimsuit is actuall a size smaller than I'd probably wear.. so it clings while still having enough flexibility and all... but I can keep the waist up. I've always had more glutes and more "'taters" than many clothing makers allow for... so getting anything to fit my butt and my boys without some insane bunching can be a challenge. With lycra shorts, they still tug down at the back a bit more than I'd like. I may look at investing in bibs so I don't have to worry about flashing a crescent moon at fellow riders.

That said, my first outing with the better seat and padded shorts was completely pain free. I figured I'd have to endure some pain in the ol' sit bones after getting rid of the gel cover, but I didn't have any. Plus now there's no seat cover to slide around and such.

As for the jersey, they do make a lot of sense. This weekend was 32 and I was warm enough most of the time with a long-sleeve polyester base layer and a short-sleeve jersey over that. The advantage was both were zip-front so I could raise and lower the front to release or trap more of the heat as needed. I was plenty warm, but with enough wicking that the sweat didn't stick and get cold.

A great alternative to the expensive jerseys, though, is the polyester stuff that places like Target are starting to carry more. Many of them have vented areas in the arms, sides, and back. I picked up a really nice one a couple of weeks ago. The only thing that seems to be a down side with these is they don't make them in bright colors... mostly black, navy blue, gray, and white. So unlike some of the jerseys you can find on closeouts, they're not great for visibility.


----------



## scottyl (Oct 4, 2006)

i started this thread originally to find out why mountainbikers still wear lycra......i ran accross mtb nerds as i call 'em (you know the type, the ones who have all of the latest gear and cant ride) and they all looked silly in their wheaties jerseys and colnago italia road shorts while riding mtb...or maybe they were just sitting there for a while to see if they can be noticed by people passing by..... 
all i wanted was a short answer as to why thats all,however the ridicule i have recieved far exceeded my expectations, and i have had alot of fun with this...im now done and giong to move on to the next greatest thing........canada, why does the entire world think the canadians started freeriding???????


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Cause the entire world knows that canadians are free and you can't freeride if your not a free person.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Because Nelson has triple black diamond trails.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

*Giving a rat's rear end about people's clothing choices........why???????*


----------



## Horus (Oct 21, 2006)

ScottyL said:


> blah blah blah


Indeed. Generally, you have to at least show up as a blip on the Gaydar to get hit on, since most gay men are used to being in a position of higher stakes. See, a straight guy can hit on girls all day long, at the risk getting turned down. However being gay comes with knowing that there's a very good chance of running into some homophobic bigot such as yourself, so hitting on everyone with a nice ass means you're inevitably going to wind up beating the hell out of someone before it's all said and done.

Personally speaking, I'm bi. Cycling, group sex, and fighting are my main hobbies in no particular order. I am incredibly hot tempered and have a short fuse. We're not all effeminate, limp-wristed, pansies like television might have you think. You would do well to keep your prejudices to yourself or be prepared for them to come back and haunt you.


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

this thread is great. 

My parents actually have a friend who is always wearing the latest gear, and cant ride. He reads mtn bike magazines too like they are the gospel. I remember one time he sold me panaracer fire xcs for half cause he found out the ones made in korea arent as good as the ones made in japan, but couldnt explain why they werent as good, just read it somewhere and he couldnt put em on his bike (which is a 2000 superlight that looks like it just rolled off the showroom floor) 

personally i got jerseys, some are too small cause i grew, other ones are baggy. Dont have any tight pants though all baggies as far as that goes .... and sometimes i just ride in regular old cloth shorts. When i ride the 3 miles to school on the bmx trails with my singlespeed i run a tshirt and jeans, with the right pant leg rolled up so it doesnt get caught on the chain.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

What a great thread for a blustery cold evening... 

For mountain biking I wear padded lycra cycling shorts under my favourite cargo shorts and am good to go for as long as there is air in my tires. 

For road biking I'll switch to lighter athletic shorts as a covering for the cycling shorts since they are cooler, a little more form fitting, and I run hotter when I'm road biking.


----------



## merlinxlmman (Dec 9, 2006)

*Attacking the wrong reply*



Horus said:


> Indeed. Generally, you have to at least show up as a blip on the Gaydar to get hit on, since most gay men are used to being in a position of higher stakes. See, a straight guy can hit on girls all day long, at the risk getting turned down. However being gay comes with knowing that there's a very good chance of running into some homophobic bigot such as yourself, so hitting on everyone with a nice ass means you're inevitably going to wind up beating the hell out of someone before it's all said and done.
> 
> Personally speaking, I'm bi. Cycling, group sex, and fighting are my main hobbies in no particular order. I am incredibly hot tempered and have a short fuse. We're not all effeminate, limp-wristed, pansies like television might have you think. You would do well to keep your prejudices to yourself or be prepared for them to come back and haunt you.


Horus, I don't like being called a homophobic bigot. I have written nothing in this forum about gays. I have gay friends and ride mt bikes with a very fast gay woman.
Check the threads and you will see that merlinxlmman has not dissed gays!!!


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

Lycra for speed demons, Baggies for pure freedom :thumbsup:


----------



## alexandros (Nov 16, 2006)

I've read all through this thread and the reason that the guy that posted it has received so much abuse escapes me. I don't get it. He claims he has no problems riding with jeans. I don't understand how he has no problem but if he says so it must be so. As to the stated preference of not wanting to get hit on by gay men, well that too is just a statement of preference and not prejudice.


----------



## plume (May 26, 2006)

hm? a topic close to my...

tights because after the fiftieth time snagging baggies on the seat you think to yourself, hm, maybe _lycra_ ain't so bad an idea. Plus on race day who takes the guy wearing baggies seriously?


----------



## plume (May 26, 2006)

scottyl said:


> so noone is confused..... i used to wear lycra back when i started riding in '93,cause it was what everyone else was doing......then i crashed really hard and searched out something better......i dont make fun of anyone who still sports lycra,**** look at all of the fat people at wal*mart who thin k tights are still in fashion.......and yes the padding of the shorts is kinda nice(if you like the feeling you have a load in your shorts)....underware,underware works good!!!!!
> in all im not trying to change anyone, but when you are out on a ride and hear people laughing......think about your outfit....


I came from a pretty cycling un-friendly area. I've heard it all. I wear lycra with pride. Do I wear it around town when I'm off the bike? hell no. Do I wear it on my short commute to work? Nope. Long mountain bike rides and road rides, hell yeah. Why? Because it's functional and after 3 years of riding I look good in it. So why not? Now I live in a very cycling friendly environment and never think twice about it.

When on certain group rides I'm in the minority. And I will say this - One of the fastest single speeders I've ridden with was sporting a cotton t and cut off jeans in the middle of a south east summer. Fast as **** though with that, so I guess the bottom line is wear what works for you. I don't give two shits about what people think of me. I ride for my personal enjoyment, and I DON'T enjoy wearing baggy **** when I'm pounding the trails.

nuf said aint it?


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

scottyl said:


> why is spandex still being used in the mtb world??????
> it offers NO protection whatsoever...
> it looks funny (now,back in the early '90's it was kinda cool)
> areodynamics dont matter anymore in racing unless you are a roadie
> ...


*Sometimes when you are big, you wear stretchy pants.... It's for fun.*


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

well today i did a 12 to 15 mile XC ride in a motorcycle long sleeve jersey, and cloth shorts ... no chaffing issues ... i think the lycra folks just need to man up.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

melt - 12-15 miles of XC is a warm up ride.


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

ive done longer rides, but this had some SERIOUS elevation gain ... i think i might be underestimating the miles, but im not sure cause the elevation might be throwing me off.


----------



## Horus (Oct 21, 2006)

merlinxlmman said:


> Horus, I don't like being called a homophobic bigot. I have written nothing in this forum about gays. I have gay friends and ride mt bikes with a very fast gay woman.
> Check the threads and you will see that merlinxlmman has not dissed gays!!!


Right-o. I started replying to you, and then went nuts on ScottyL. Hence the quoting of ScottyL instead of you in the message. No offense intended to you.

Melt, ride with jeans if you think it makes you manlier in the eyes of non-cyclists. Be prepared to be looked at as a dumbass by pretty much anyone with a clue, riders and well, any atheletes in any sport. Sport-specific technical wear is better suited for the sports than casual clothes. Both jeans and cycling clothes have been engineered and refined over decades to suit a specific purpose. Guess which one is for excersize, and which one is for casual wear. If you're that self conscious that you think going out on the bike is a fashion show, wear what you think will make your audience happy. The rest of us will continue to wear cycling clothes that breathe easily, wick moisture, dry quickly, are light weight, unrestrictive, and are double-ply for safety.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

A real man would know how many miles he rode and what his elevation gain was. He would not be worrying about how sexy he looks riding in his Calvin Klein jeans.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

i wear it because I'm sexy in it or thats what my wifes says


----------



## IDAL305 (Jan 2, 2007)

I recently started riding about 2 months ago. At this time I was wearing baggy shorts and a t-shirt and it was really warm (Miami has no winter). I decided to goto my LBS and try out some lycra shorts and a jersey. After riding in them I will never ever ride in baggies again, they are 100 times more comfortable and definately keep me cooler while riding.


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm a tweener. I've got both. One pair of Nema Jewels from like 1996 that won't wear out and a pair of Pealr Izumi bottom of the line lycra shorts. Neither one of them are comfortable. The Nemas make me feel like I have a Depend diaper on and the Pearl Izumis put the hurt on the nads. Maybe I need a better pair of either before I make a determination. Style-wise the baggies win hands down, but functionally the spandex makes more sense. Do they make semi-baggies?

I'm not going to get any $350 Assos, but what are you guys using for lycra? What are you using for baggies?


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

cocheese said:


> I'm a tweener. I've got both. One pair of Nema Jewels from like 1996 that won't wear out and a pair of Pealr Izumi bottom of the line lycra shorts. Neither one of them are comfortable. The Nemas make me feel like I have a Depend diaper on and the Pearl Izumis put the hurt on the nads. Maybe I need a better pair of either before I make a determination. Style-wise the baggies win hands down, but functionally the spandex makes more sense. Do they make semi-baggies?
> 
> I'm not going to get any $350 Assos, but what are you guys using for lycra? What are you using for baggies?


I'm more of a lycra guy. I ride road as well as mountain, and try to get double duty out of the clothes. In my experience most cheap shorts don't feel that good. Corners get cut to get the price low, and the fabric is cheap, or the elastic or stitching doesn't hold up, or the 
liner is cut poorly and is annoying. If you find a pair of shorts you like, buy 2.

The last couple of years, I've done a lot of riding in Fox "Cat Fives", which ran about $70 last time I bought a pair. I've also got a pair of Louis Garneau shorts, which were about $75. The Garneau's are a little better cut, but also a little warmer, so not my 1st choice for hot days. You can't go wrong with Pearl Izumi's better stuff, if you like the fit. I've got a 10 year old pair of their shorts that are still in great shape fabric wise.

I tried 3 or four pairs of mid to expensive baggies at my local shop last summer. The only ones I really liked were one of the top end pairs and buying them just wasn't a priority.


----------



## ZenZhu (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't quite have the dinero right now to throw down $70 for shorts, so I keep an eye on the online sites and try and snag stuff on sale. PerformanceBike has some right now I need to snag before they're gone. For "baggies," I have a Nike swimsuit that I pull over a pair of lycras. It fits pretty close so it's not baggy enough to snag the seat. I had been wearing them for road rides, but since the weather is getting warmer... and I'm getting trimmer... I decided to ditch them the other day. I'll definitely be sticking with the lycra only for road rides during the warm weather, and may ditch the extra shorts for trails as well.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Lawson Raider said:


> A suggestion for anyone who might be embarrased for wearing spandex, wear them under something so it don't look like you are wearing spandex. Sure it is extra heat but if you are that self concious then maybe that would be a suggestion. I really don't care what folks think, after all it is me that is wearing them. If they don't like it, they can just look the other way. It is in your best interest to protect the boys from pain and chafing. I'd rather look silly and have happy boys than look cool and the boys screaming in pain.


u got it right on the head! people don't like what they see, there's three other directions they can look. i tell people that all the time when they have something to say about my attire -- which isn't often, ' cause i'm kinda big *lol*. once, i was in a parking lot, waiting for my bud to bring his "2-whl ho out the house", when one of his neighbors, some 20-something snot-a$$ who thought she was hosting "WHAT NOT TO WEAR", came out to go somewhere in her car. she smirked at me like i was a rodeo clown or something -- i wore a bright yellow jersey for hi-viz, and bibs, and yeah, a bit of a spare tire -- to which i replied (with a look that said) "i can change clothes, you can't change your face."

if i allowed other people to dictate my life, i wouldn't still be riding, i'd have some car i don't want, a job i hate instead of one i like, and i'd probably have to wear a suit at least twice a week! OH, THE HUMANITY!


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Melt said:


> yes it does .... although wearing spandex also makes you gay .... i dont see why people wear either.


it takes a real man to wear what he likes in spite of idiots who think apparel choices make someone "gay". you don't have to see why people wear spandex -- you just have to live with it, and grow up enough to know that without passing judgment. as far as leg shaving goes, my last wife enoyed my smooth legs. she just didn't like the amount of time my bike took away from her.

here's a dollar...buy a clue.


----------



## Thrice (Feb 9, 2007)

As a newbie to the sport I see spandex as old school.
There are just so many better options out there these days.
I wear a silk weight Capilene fleece from Patagonia , I have a long sleeve and a short sleeve. I also have expedition weight Capilene for the really cold days. Right now I am using pair of climbing shorts and on cold days some nylon pants for bottoms but i plan on getting some baggy riding shorts in the future.

For me Capilene is far superior to spandex. It wicks better dries faster and is just as light weight if not more so. It insulates while wet... not sure if spandex does but it might. All I'm saying is there are many more options today.

I will never wear spandex I just think it looks silly.


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

Why does no one just come out and say baggies are lame? It would be easier to argue that point. Baggies exist at least in part due to some people's insecurities about how they look in spandex. I remember the adds in MBA back in the late '80s when baggies were first being marketed and that's the main rational used to sell them. That's fine if you don't want your shape to be revealed by spandex, but at least be accepting of those who choose it. It's always the baggies crowd knocking spandex and never the other way around. In the end, who really cares unless you are so insecure about yourself that seeing someone else in a different style makes you so uncomfortable? Sounds like insecurity to me.
Ultimately, if you have the right body- man or woman- spandex is hot. Having said that though, there are a million OTHER reasons why it's the way to go for the athletic/endurance aspect of the sport.
As far as "protection" goes, that could be addressed by either (A) better skills or (B) body armor. I see a trend in this thread that does not acknowledge the fact that mountain biking means different things for different people: for some it means jumping off of things and stunts (no need for Lycra there) and for others, it means extreme tests of endurance or a long, epic trip through the back-country (spandex is the best fabric for the athletic/endurance side of the sport). For me, if I was so inclined, I could ask a similar question about why bikers wear baggies & armor, since that particular part of the sport holds no interest for me- but I understand that my way is not the only way to enjoy the sport. It's a matter of looking beyond your own niche..


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Harry. I'll look into it.


----------



## IDAL305 (Jan 2, 2007)

well said trailgirl :thumbsup:


----------



## ZenZhu (Nov 11, 2006)

trailgirl said:


> As far as "protection" goes, that could be addressed by either (A) better skills or (B) body armor. I see a trend in this thread that does not acknowledge the fact that mountain biking means different things for different people: for some it means jumping off of things and stunts (no need for Lycra there) and for others, it means extreme tests of endurance or a long, epic trip through the back-country (spandex is the best fabric for the athletic/endurance side of the sport). For me, if I was so inclined, I could ask a similar question about why bikers wear baggies & armor, since that particular part of the sport holds no interest for me- but I understand that my way is not the only way to enjoy the sport. It's a matter of looking beyond your own niche..


Looking beyond your own niche is something humans in general don't do well, let alone in matters of personal opinions and preferences. Personally, I figure go with whatever works for you. For my longer road and offroad rides, I think the lycra shorts are my own preference. But if someone is out there having fun and getting fit, I'm not about to challenge what they wear. On the other hand, for the tougher rides that may involve falls, snags, spills, and tears, I'm more inclined to wear my shorts over my lycra simply because I wouldn't want a fall and a backslide down a rock face to result in a tear that might go in the face of indecent exposure laws.

You are correct, though, that these threads that ask what the point of something is, be it clothing, hardtails, FS, single speed, or whatever are pointless or simple trolling... because ultimately there aren't a finite set of niches that each biker must fit into. There is each individual biker, his or her individual bike(s), and his or her individual style and way of having fun.


----------



## El Negro (May 19, 2006)

Yes, what Lawson said and that my legs look sweeter than cakes made of pie in them.


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

*Some technical advice...*



Thrice said:


> For me Capilene is far superior to spandex. It wicks better dries faster and is just as light weight if not more so.


I'm reluctant to give this thread more legs than it deserves, but there are some misunderstandings here that I feel duty bound to correct.

I work for the company that makes LYCRA. LYCRA is a brand name for the generic 'spandex' (called elastane pretty much everywhere outside the USA). Consider it as artificial rubber - it brings stretch and recovery to fabrics. There is no such thing as 100% spandex fabric - it is always combined with another fiber to make a fabric. Most commonly this companion fiber is nylon (dyability is an issue with polyester) although cotton and wool can be used. Even in a high-power pair of cycling shorts, the spandex content is rarely above 30%. Where people say 'spandex shorts' they could more accurately say 'spandex-containing shorts'.

The insulation, wicking and drying properties come from the companion fiber, not the spandex, although having a tight fitting garment can help the wicking. Some companion fibers are inherently better for insulation, wicking and drying. Artificial fibers (nylon, polyester) can be especially good for wicking (moisture management) as the fibers can be formed into special cross-sections that transport moisture away from the body by capillary action. The science is far more complex than that and you can also achieve good moisture management with natural fibers like wool.

There is nothing especially clever about Capilene. It's a polyester fiber like Coolmax and most Under Armor products. Polyester has inherently good drying properties as it absorbs very little water (from memory, 2% of it's weight). It tends to encourage bacterial growth though, so your shirt could start smelling. Nylon is a bit better in this regard and absorbs 4% water. Cotton on the other hand can absorb 20% of its weight in moisture which is why most people with a clue will avoid cotton for aerobic sports. As a heavy-weight cotton fabric, denim is about as bad as it gets for moisture management (to say nothing about chafing from thick seams in unfortunate positions).

Most purpose-made MTB baggies are 100% polyester. Poylester can also be made to be abrasion resistant, especially in a heavier fabric.

Melt's use of the word 'cloth' is non-descript. Cloth is a synonym for fabric, and I guess what he means is that he chooses a cotton fabric.

I agree with TrailGirl - to each his own when it comes to choosing biking apparel. I ride XC or road so I don't think I even own a pair of baggies.

Thanks to all in this thread who choose function over fashion and keep me in a job!


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

trailgirl said:


> Ultimately, if you have the right body - man or woman - spandex is hot.


Wait! Functional AND appealing? Crazy.

Indeed, as others noted - well put TG.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

cocheese said:


> Thanks Harry. I'll look into it.


Try the 8-panel shorts from velowear.com.


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

SwissBuster said:


> It tends to encourage bacterial growth though, so your shirt could start smelling.


I have some wool shirts that don't stink for several rides, but what other functional materials won't give you that long-haul trucker stink within the first 20 minutes of your ride?


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

cocheese said:


> What other functional materials won't give you that long-haul trucker stink within the first 20 minutes of your ride?


Any of the new generation of functional sports apparel containing silver. Silver inhibits the growth of bacteria. I've seen this added to both nylon and polyester recently.

I don't know the science behind the reasons for bacterial growth, except that polyester tends to be worse than nylon which is worse than natural fibers. One factor is that you can wash cotton at a higher temperature to kill bacteria whereas man-mades tend to go through a cooler wash cycle. I've read that adding bleech and/or vinegar to the wash cycle helps too. It also helps if you wash your clothes regularly too!

I've noticed by simple observation that my polyester shirts tends to get smelly much quicker than nylon ones do. The polyester ones may last a season, my nylon shirts last for years.


----------



## Brutal Cycles (Feb 16, 2007)

SwissBuster said:


> Thanks to all in this thread who choose function over fashion and keep me in a job!


You guys keep doing good work and giving us functional clothing, and we'll continue to support you!

I do like wool the best though. Never seems to get stinky, insulates great, dissipates moisture fast, and is soft. Plus thinking about my jersey traipsing across the plains of New Zealand on the back of a sheep makes me smile a little bit.

But after wool, lycra.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Spandex is great! I love it.. I personally would never wear it without baggies over it though.


----------



## RustyKnale (Dec 13, 2006)

*lycra for endurance*

I wear spandex/lycra for rides longer than 3 hours. Otherwise I'm hurtin' for 2 days afterwards. Baggies work fine for shorter rides. I like the protection of jeans, and wear them on rides where I will not be pedaling, sweating, or getting rained on.


----------



## brymihay (Jun 4, 2005)

*after 6 pages still.....*

ghey!


----------



## jsgolfer (Oct 22, 2006)

have you seen my ass in spandex? thats reason enough to keep manufacturing and selling the stuff right there :thumbsup:


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

I come from being a roadie, so I wear spandex. I love mtb'ing, I have some baggies too.
I keep both in my cycling bag in my car. somedays, I pull up to my spot to go riding. I think about this debate. I see people out an about. I do not if they would laugh at my spandex, or if they would smirk at my baggies. I get frustrated, I salivate to help cool my brain. I choose not to face the decision and go home instead of riding.


----------



## ridindog (Jun 6, 2006)

cause i love it when the chics stare at my HUGE PACKAGE all defined by the skin tight glistening lycra hahahaha oh and it fits and feels best in any weather and i dont care if it makes my ass look big hell its my ass that makes the shorts look big to begin with


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

all depends on the type of riding the individual does... 

I wouldnt show up to a 12 hr xc race in jeans... and nor would a down hill junkie wear lycra's on a killer down hill. To each it's own. :skep:


----------



## mastercycleman (Feb 4, 2007)

scottyl said:


> its a thread, not a college paper... if punctuation and a slight misspelled work are bothering you then im truly sorry......
> 
> yall can see shreddin' in my jeans at the upcoming keyesville classic....
> or better yet, meet me at downieville for the race ill be wearing jeans there too and oh yeah ill be in the pro class kickin tail!!!!
> challenge me i dare ya!


By the way, only three periods in an ellipsis...


----------

